# Recommendations for trainers in MA?



## jessandjoe (Jul 31, 2011)

We will be moving to Taunton Massachusetts in a couple weeks and want to continue on with Ella's training. Wondering if anyone had any recommendations for trainers? We would be willing to travel (within reason) for the right trainer. 

Thank you!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm geographically stupid Which area is in Taunton in? East or west MA?


----------



## jessandjoe (Jul 31, 2011)

Taunton is Eastern Mass, just beyond Attleboro, south of 495


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Canine Masterpiece maybe?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Right in Taunton I see Performance Plus, don't know them personally but I'd check them out


----------

